# Another boring moss ID



## slowfoot (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey all,

This 'moss' (I'm not even sure if it's technically a moss) hitchhiked into my vivarium on a piece of wood. It started to grow really well, so I spread it around. Now that it's everywhere, I'm curious about what it is  I live in Florida and the wood came from outside, if that helps.

Here are a couple blurry pics of the stuff:

















New growth is bright green and sort of creeps along the surface. It's got that weird lacy, branching pattern. It grows on pretty much everything: dirt, wood, leaves, rocks, etc.

Any ideas?


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

I think that is a Thuidium species, sometimes called Fern Moss. Google either of those and you should get a few hits. 

Mike


----------



## slowfoot (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks, Mike! I think that's it


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

I will second the fern moss


----------

